# Windows XP SP3 Final Released to PC Manufacturers



## Yoda (Apr 21, 2008)

*Windows XP SP3 Final Released to PC Manufacturers*


*Update:*


> In regards to the availability of XP SP3 for MSDN/TechNet subscribers and the availability of the XP Embedded/WinFLP editions, Chris Keroack, release manager of XP SP3, mentioned the following:
> 
> * "MSDN/Technet - Not yet. This will be available within the next month."
> * "XP Embedded and Windows Fundamentals will be available at a later date."
> ...




*Source:* PC Magazine *www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2285971,00.asp

*Windows Serviceability Team Announcement*
*forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=3214173&SiteID=17


Microsoft confirmed today that the final version of Windows XP Service Pack 3 has been released to PC manufacturers right on schedule. The update will be available to end users to download next Monday, April 29, and pushed to Windows Update in June.

Microsoft gave us an early look at the update as a 580MB disk image. What we saw is barely changed from our preview of an early beta of SP3, and seeing Windows XP SP3 for the first time is highly unremarkable.

Far from being a new operating system, Windows XP SP3 is really an accumulation of updates for compatibility, security, and performance. It doesn't contain new features found in Vista, aside from Network Access Protection (NAP), which lets XP systems work with Windows Server 2008's ability to enforce system health requirements before allowing access to network assets.


*We check out the new Windows XP service pack, which has been released to production and will be available to users next week.*

Microsoft confirmed today that the final version of Windows XP Service Pack 3 has been released to PC manufacturers right on schedule. The update will be available to end users to download next Monday, April 29, and pushed to Windows Update in June.

Microsoft gave us an early look at the update as a 580MB disk image. What we saw is barely changed from our preview of an early beta of SP3, and seeing Windows XP SP3 for the first time is highly unremarkable.

Far from being a new operating system, Windows XP SP3 is really an accumulation of updates for compatibility, security, and performance. It doesn't contain new features found in Vista, aside from Network Access Protection (NAP), which lets XP systems work with Windows Server 2008's ability to enforce system health requirements before allowing access to network assets. In addition to that feature, the only actually new ones are "Black Hole" Router Detection, more description in the Security Options control panel, kernel-level support for FIPS 140-1 Level 1 compliant cryptography, and a new Product Activation system that allows installation without immediately requiring a product key.

On a 1.5GHz Athlon system with 1GB of RAM, the installation process took a little over an hour. The setup goes through listing third-party drivers, performs a system inventory, checks space for installation, backs up files, installs new OS files, and performs a cleanup. After that, a reboot is required. For a look at the process, see our XP SP3 slideshow .

Windows XP SP3 will be available via Windows Update as a 70MB download and at Microsoft Download Center as a full installation weighing in at 580MB. It will also be made available to volume license customers, TechNet subscribers, and MSDN subscribers. As a cumulative update, it can be installed on top of SP1 or SP2, and works with any edition of XP. The update, however, is not applicable to the 64-bit version of Windows XP. In an overview document, Microsoft specifically mentions that it works with Media Center Edtion, but our preview of the beta noted that Media Center updates were stopped after installing SP3. We haven't yet tested whether this has been corrected, so stay tuned for our results.

Finally, Microsoft noted that the processes system administrators can use to deploy XP to multiple machines have not changed; further information for them is available at Deploy Windows XP Professional.


----------



## Yoda (Apr 22, 2008)

*Windows XP Service Pack 3 Timeline Update*

*Update:* The build number for the final version of SP3 is 5512.

Nick MacKechnie: Windows XP SP3 has been released to manufacturing as of April 21st (US Time) with the release to web planned for April 29th (US Time). The detailed schedule by channel is below.

*XP SP3 Released to MSDN/TechNet Subscriber Downloads*
While the planned release schedule for XP SP3 stated MSDN/TechNet subscribers would be receiving the update on May 2, a few days after the public release, Microsoft appears to have listened to the numerous complaints on its TechNet forums and has posted the bits to both the MSDN and TechNet Subscriber Downloads.

Or, another possible reason for the early release could be that there wasn't that much demand for Vista SP1 after all?




Windows XP SP3  - detailed by channel schedule

*Channel / Release Vector  -  Planned dates (US)*

RTM (release to manufacturing)        =                         Apr 21

OEM Channel                                 =                         Apr 21

Windows Update                            =                          Apr 29

Download Centre                            =                          Apr 29

MSDN/Technet Download                 =                          May 02

Windows XP SP3 Fulfillment Media      =                          May 19

VL Customers via download               =                         Jun 01

Automatic Updates                          =                          Jun 10


This is the Finall SP3 Version (RTM) RTM build number is 5512

*Here's a pic of the build string*
*www.winsupersite.com/showcase/xpsp3_rtm_shots_wrapper.asp?img=/images/showcase/xpsp3_rtm_12.jpg


*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Windows-XP-SP3-Download-90001.html

*Download:*
*download1us.softpedia.com/dl/f22e3...ls/updates/WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe




> FILE: WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe
> SIZE: 331,805,736 bytes in 1 file
> SFV: C411A9DA
> MD5: BB25707C919DD835A9D9706B5725AF58
> SHA1: C81472F7EEEA2ECA421E116CD4C03E2300EBFDE4


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## src2206 (Apr 22, 2008)

Will it require the cursed WGA to be installed to download it from the update center? 580 MB us a huge size and limited Band Width users like us can't really afford Auto Update with this one. :\


----------



## krazzy (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ Its only 70 mb via Windows Update.


----------



## New (Apr 22, 2008)

Finally It's out..


----------



## pushkaraj (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanx for the info


----------



## Yoda (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi Friends,

The Mods have removed the download links. Will post the links once its officially released for the Public.

Damn with the Mods


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 23, 2008)

Yoda said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Check *Post #2* of this Thread the *Windows XP SP3 Final* Rapidshare Download Links are Added.
> 
> It is 100% Real. No Fake.


 

but final is 580MB i think it is sp3 rc2


----------



## Yoda (Apr 23, 2008)

No its not fake. Its 100% real. anyway the download links are removed by the stupid Mod even though its a freeware.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Apr 23, 2008)

Yoda said:


> download links are removed by the stupid Mod


 1+ ok it's real
internet explorer 7 is integrated in sp3 ??


----------



## Yoda (Apr 23, 2008)

*Overview of Windows XP Service Pack 3*
*www.mediafire.com/?pzycijkexlf


Chris Keroack
Release Manager, Windows XP Service Pack 3
Windows Serviceability
*forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=3214173&SiteID=17



Question: What number build SP3 RTM ? 
Answer: 5512


Chris Keroack
Release Manager, Windows XP Service Pack 3
Windows Serviceability
*forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=3214496&SiteID=17

WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe




> size 331,805,736 bytes
> 
> CRC32 C411A9DA
> 
> ...


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 23, 2008)

RTM versions are already on several warez forums and torrent sites....


----------



## Yoda (Apr 23, 2008)

Just now installed SP3 Final in my PC. Its working fine.  It took some approx. 20 minutes to install SP3

Only thing is it changed the Custom Vista Theme to its default classic one.

*i25.tinypic.com/o0t6ix.png

Any way I installed the "BricoPack Vista Inspirat Ultimate 2 Ultimate Transform For XP"


*Check Build Version (SP3 Final Build is 5512)*

If you want to check the 5512 number. please check any system file.

For example the c:\windows\system32\drivers\tcpip.sys file.

right click and you can see the version.

It say 2600.5512


----------



## apoorva84 (Apr 24, 2008)

already on softpedia and majorgeeks

*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_Windows_XP_Service_Pack_3_Final_d4323.html

*www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Windows-XP-SP3-Download-90001.html


----------



## kpicindia (Apr 24, 2008)

how is your interaction with sp3? people say the system slows down!


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 25, 2008)

no visual upgrades in SP3


----------



## Yoda (Apr 26, 2008)

I feel the system boots a little faster after installing SP3 other than that I don't see any difference.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 26, 2008)

Superb!


----------



## shri (Apr 26, 2008)

WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe
KB936929 is RC according to the link
*support.microsoft.com/kb/936929


----------



## Yoda (Apr 28, 2008)

This is a Direct Download of SP3 Final from Microsoft Website (Don't know how far its true)

*download.windowsupdate.com/msdownl..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe

Any I will update when Its officially released tomorrow


----------



## src2206 (Apr 28, 2008)

did any one installed it yet? Is it asking for WGA val8idation during installation?


----------



## Yoda (Apr 29, 2008)

*Windows XP Service Pack 3 Final (Direct MS Download)*

Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) includes all previously released updates for the operating system. This update also includes a small number of new functionalities, which do not significantly change customers experience with the operating system.

*Download - Windows XP Service Pack 3 Final*

*download.windowsupdate.com/msdownl..._c81472f7eeea2eca421e116cd4c03e2300ebfde4.exe

or

*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_Windows_XP_Service_Pack_3_d4323.html


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 29, 2008)

When the final version has been released? where is link to download (no direct link)?


----------



## unni (Apr 29, 2008)

> Windows XP SP3 is finally here for those that use Windows Update, and here is a direct link to the stand-alone version of SP3 for x86 XP systems (32 bit). Thanks Bink! Neowin reader WindowsNT says: "There won't be a 64bit version until Windows Server 2003 hits SP3 since they share the same code base."
> 
> Here is an interesting article regarding SP3 performance, ignoring the fact that Vista SP1 is still faster than XP SP2/SP3 users _will_ enjoy a performance boost over SP2. When will people learn that Vista ain't all bad!
> 
> ...





> Known issues
> On some hardware configurations, you may encounter the Windows XP SP3 BSoD Endless Reboot Loop with Stop c0000139 on GDI32.dll Error, follow this guide to repair your XP installation.
> 
> Note that some machines I've had here at the office have run into the infamous GDI32.DLL BSOD at startup issue.
> ...



Source: *www.neowin.net/news/main/08/04/29/windows-xp-sp3-now-available-via-windows-update


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 29, 2008)

you provided same direct link ! It's still not available at microsoft website.


----------



## unni (Apr 29, 2008)

mrbgupta said:


> you provided same direct link ! It's still not available at microsoft website.


When I click on both the links, I get an option to save the file. I use Firefox, not sure about other browsers. I haven't tried downloading it since I am in office.


----------



## chesss (Apr 29, 2008)

Works with Opera. 
Though am running xp sp3 for 3 days


----------



## mrbgupta (Apr 29, 2008)

^^ OK


----------



## casanova (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Downloading it. I was not able to find it on site.


----------



## Yoda (Apr 29, 2008)

use a download accelerator to download the file


----------



## shri (Apr 29, 2008)

Still not available in Windows update site or in Download center.

Officially delayed:
In the last few days, we have uncovered a compatibility issue between Microsoft Dynamics Retail Management System (RMS) and both Windows XP SP3 and Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1). In order to make sure customers have the best possible experience, we have decided to delay releasing Windows XP Service Pack 3 (SP3) to the web.

To help protect customers, we plan to put filtering in place shortly to prevent Windows Update from offering both service packs to systems running Microsoft Dynamics RMS.  Once filtering is in place, we expect to release Windows XP SP3 to the web. 



We are also testing a fix, and will make it available once that process is complete.  Once they have installed the fix, Microsoft Dynamics RMS customers should be able to run both service packs.

Until then, we advise Microsoft Dynamics RMS customers to not install either service pack.  Microsoft Dynamics RMS customers running Windows XP SP3 or Windows Vista SP1 should contact Microsoft Customer Support Services for additional information. 

*forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=3262170&SiteID=17


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 29, 2008)

How much size does it occupy after installation. I have only 3.5 GB of free space on my C drive..
And does it require validation?


----------

